# Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (7L6 035 729 H)



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello, I'm posting here to see if anyone might have a wiring diagram/pin assignments for the Bluetooth module that goes under the passenger seat (2005 and up I believe); I have a 2004 Phaeton that I am trying to retrofit with the Touareg OEM Bluetooth (in place of the analog OnStar which goes belly up in a few weeks!)
I found a post where someone had replaced their Audi OnStar with this module here: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec133.shtml
Thanks!


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (CLMims)*

Hi,
I can get this for you - I have just installed one and also bought the cable for it which had the leads marked.
Will check on the weekend for you.
Cable installing is a bit tricky to under the seat, but I can give you some experience.
I also have all the conector numbers if you want a true OEM look and install the mic correctly etc.
BH


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (blackheathen)*

Thanks Russell! That would be fantastic!
I have the 54-pin plug that goes into the BT module, and also have the antenna; the Phaeton has a built-in mic in the headliner that I was hoping to use, and fortunately the Telematics box is in a drop-down tray in the trunk (the silver box on the left) - however, any tips/experience would be most appreciated!


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (CLMims)*

Check this out
http://www.parrot.com/document...2.pdf


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (captainburg)*

Thanks for the link, anthony - I might go for a MK6100 if I cannot get the OEM bluetooth to work; also, I was going to try to use the OnStar connector (the blue 42-pin plug) since its easier to get to (in a Phaeton) - pulling the J523 out of the dash is a semi-PITA...
If anyone's interested, below are the OnStar 42-pin assignments:
PIN - FUNCTION - TOUAREG WIRE - PHAETON WIRE - NOTES
01 - Signal activation, Dual Horn Auxiliary Relay - - - Used by OnStar to honk your horn (if you ground this pin, the horn honks)
02 - Signal activation, lock vehicle - blue/green - white/violet - Used by OnStar to lock the doors (if you ground this pin, the doors will lock)
03 - Cellular telephone, input signal audio - - - [not used]
04 - Cellular telephone, signal battery charge condition - - - [not used]
05 - Cellular telephone, negative - - - [not used]
06 - Cellular telephone, TXD transfer - - - [not used]
07 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit - - - [not used]
08 - Cellular telephone, shielding telephone line - - - [not used]
09 - CAN BUS High - orange/lilac - orange/lilac - (This is the infotainment CAN bus)
10 - Audio Out [+] - green - yellow - Provides an un-amplified signal to the sound system for delivery via the car speakers
11 - Emergency speaker [+] - - - [not used]
12 - Inside Microphone [+] - black - green 
13 - K-wire diagnosis connection - - - (Used on the Audi models)
14 - Voltage supply terminal (switched) - black/blue - black - Ignition-switched-on power
15 - OnStar keypad LED (red) - yellow - white/red 
16 - OnStar keypad LED (green) - yellow/blue - white/green 
17 - [Not assigned]
18 - Ground - brown - brown 
19 - Ground - brown - brown 
20 - [Not assigned] 
21 - [Not assigned]
22 - Signal activation - Auxiliary Emergency Flasher Relay - - - Used by OnStar
23 - Signal activation unlock vehicle - - - Used by OnStar
24 - Cellular telephone, output signal audio - - - [not used]
25 - Cellular telephone, negative - - - [not used]
26 - Cellular telephone, voltage supply, positive - - - [not used]
27 - Cellular telephone, RXD transfer - - - [not used]
28 - Cellular telephone, RTS, ready to transmit - - - [not used]
29 - Signal status telephone base plate - - - [not used]
30 - CAN BUS Low - orange/brown - orange/brown - (This is the infotainment CAN bus)
31 - Audio Out [-] - green/brown - brown - Provides an un-amplified signal to the sound system for delivery via the car speakers
32 - Emergency speaker [-] - - - [not used]
33 - Inside Microphone [-] - black - black 
34 - Mute - blue - purple/red - Mutes the entertainment audio when using the communications system (if you ground this it will mute)
35 - Input signal from OnStar keypad - yellow/green - white - The emergency (SOS) button
36 - Input signal from OnStar keypad - green/yellow - white/black - The "Initiate Call" OnStar button
37 - Signal activation, unlock vehicle - blue/green - white/purple - Used by OnStar to unlock the doors (if you ground this, doors will unlock)
38 - Input airbag crash signal - green/red - - Used by OnStar (calls automatically if airbag is deployed)
39 - Voltage supply terminal (constant) - red/yellow - red/white - Operating power to the controller
40 - Voltage supply terminal (constant) - red/yellow - red/white - Operating power to the controller
41 - Emergency battery [+] - - - Used if the car had factory cell phone prep (provides starter battery power for emergency use)
42 - Emergency battery [-] - - - Used if the car had factory cell phone prep (provides starter battery power for emergency use)



_Modified by CLMims at 10:30 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (CLMims)*

I was hoping that the wireing diagrams would help with your Onstar,but the Mk6100 looks good ,I have the 3100 installed.


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (captainburg)*

Hi,
checked on elsawin and the pinouts for the OEM Bluetooth are:
(any pin not noted is unused):
1 V+
2 V-
3 Telephone ON
8 Audio LF Signal out +
9 Audio LF Signal Out -
10 Screening Term 31
11 Mic in +
12 Mic in -
15 K Line
16 Mute
17 CAN Hi
18 Can Lo
37 Switched positive term for phone charging
39 Term 31 -ve
41 Interface to mob phone Term 30
42 Mic Out +
43 Mic out -
44 Screening Term 31
45 Audio LF Sig input +
46 Audio LF Sig Input -
47 Wakeup lead to phone bracket
49 Serial Tx comms with tele bracket +ve
50 Serial Tx comms with tele bracket -ve
51 Serial Rx comms with tele bracket +ve
52 Serial Rx comms with tele bracket -ve
Let me know if you need more info.
Obviously if you are using bluetooth, the tele cradle connections etc are not needed.
Russ.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (blackheathen)*

Many thanks Russ!
This helps tremendously - the problem I appear to be running into is there is no pin 15 in the Phaeton Telematics plug; maybe I can pick it up at another location...
(PS - you wouldn't happen to have a VAG-COM scan of your T-reg, would you?)
Thanks again!


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (CLMims)*

Hi,
I do have a vag scan - what are you looking for?
As to pin 15 - you can buy a pin from VW to make a pin 15 - or if others are unused, use one of them.
Let me know.
BH


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (blackheathen)*

Note - if you have a can bus, you don't use the k-line (which is pin 15 on the bluetooth).
You should not need the k line.
BH.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (blackheathen)*

I think the problem is due to the fact that I have not installed a steering wheel control with the telephone functions yet (which is why it is having a J533 error).
In any event - I got it to work! I am still trying to get something to display on the screen, but when a call comes in the radio mutes, a noise chimes, and when I press the button on my phone I can talk handsfree to the caller!
(Thanks again for your help with this - I am planning to do a write-up for the Phaeton forum and will be sure to give you kudos!)


----------



## alienkidmj12 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Pinout mapping for Bluetooth module (CLMims)*

hi, i have the basic bluetooth module, and because of your post it helped me out, im able to connect pin 1 up, as it was not connected so i had no way of powering the device, only prob is that i also have the 12 pin black connector, which i believe is a tele-cradle plug ? i was wondering do you have the pin outs and colours for this, as ive accidentally pulled all the wires out of the plug, and now im not sure which colour wire goes to which pin, thanks
these are the wires, i also have to black plug to go on them








http://www.facebook.com/photo....75009


----------



## alienkidmj12 (Jul 3, 2008)

basically its the 12 connector showing on the left hand side of the the harness cable in this photo. http://www.facebook.com/photo....75009 , with 12 wires all connected directly to the bluetooth module, not the green one which goes to the radio


----------

